
Survey shows 68 percent of U.S. adults are in favor of government providing care - OrganizedChaos
https://www.cybercoastal.com/percentage-of-u-s-adults-in-favor-of-medical-care-and-economic-aid-for-undocumented-covid-patients/
======
verdverm
What does the other third say?

